# Coral ID



## mlujan81 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this forum and new to keeping a salt water fish tank. I have had my tank for about a year and back when I started I had this beautiful coral that died because I did not know how to care for it. 

Now that I have a better understanding of how to care for my tank, my current tank has 3 thriving corals that continue to grow, I want my old coral back but can't find it anywhere. I have added a picture, can someone help me ID it so I at least know what I am looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

any other pics..?


----------



## mlujan81 (Feb 24, 2009)

Not really as, like i said, this is a dead coral now. I can look to see if I have any other old pictures, but i'm not sure i will find them


----------



## mlujan81 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just to give a little more information, I would say it looked like a Goniopora or Flowerpot if you will but it's arms where much shorter. Also as you can tell by the picture the color was much different than any other flowerpot I have seen.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

the pic..is bright cant see the coral


----------



## mlujan81 (Feb 24, 2009)

any better?


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

let me take a look for few see what i can come up with


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

looks like a bleached out goniopora (flowerpot) they really do not do well in the home aquarium. I would not replace it.


----------

